# Hardy Plank FYI



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just FYI I was working on Minersville tonight and I lifted this old warehouse that had Hardyboard screwed to it. I think it was installed in 2002 for the artical.








The old grainery to the left when I lifted it. It had CCA treaded 2X10 under it and installed the same time and it is in good condition.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a small house mounted on Hardi-board for a base. Actually (I think I just did a post about hating this word!), the base was tile backer board. The Hardi-board was above that attached to the building. It had been down about 10 years. During handling, it fell apart. It kind of separated into layers. Still, 10 years isn't too bad.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought some Hardi for my main station (Neustadt) to sit on, actually, I glued several Piko platform sections to it. 

The glue (liquid nails) held for one rainstorm. 

Guess I should have used an industrial mastic? I have some Armstrong flooring glue......


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

There are MANY varieties of Liquid Nails, all of which are called Liquid Nails.  Only one is rated for outdoor use, but I don't recall which one it is. Their web site doesn't say, either. It does say that none are rated for long term exposure to water. It mentions pools, but doesn't say anything either way about wet or moist soil. 

How about silicon caulking? Definitely useful around water. I'm not sure how strong it is, but you don't need much.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good idea, I will have to poke around at Ace....


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Liquid Nails heavy duty construction adhesive. I have used this outdoors with good success. It is what I use to glue my track to concrete roadbed. Some of it has been down now for over four years.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
You may have just saved me from using some hardyboard under my buildings in the near future.

Thanks,
JimC.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Good thing to know Marty, thanks for the info.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had some out for a couple of years on the board and they are still fine.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to check my dur-rock pads and see what they are like. My new building pad is dur-rock 1/2" and I primed and painted both sides and edges.


----------



## rbwhale (Sep 15, 2008)

It is what I use to glue my track to concrete roadbed. Some of it has been down now for over four years.


Paul, I've been considering using some kind of adhesive to attach my track to slippery steel roadbed. 
Have you had any problems with warping during heat waves? And how often you you place the adhesive along the tracks? 

Thanks, 

RB Whale


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used two part epoxy to glue down my Aristo Covered platforms. Works grea. Later RJD


----------

